# New Chemex Video



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Here you go guy's, if you fancy wasting eleven and a half minutes watching something dull and un-informative, shot badly by me then this might just be the video for you!

Enjoy!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Love it! 

Out of interest, do you keep/make a note of the final brew weight?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Actually no, That is a good idea though!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I like how you toddle off to do some dishes halfway through the video









What made you choose chemex for your brewers cup entry?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

hahahahaha!









To be honest, there are a few reasons, one being consistency, I have yet to find another pourover method that I personally can achieve the same level of repeatability as I can with the Chemex, another is that the best brewed coffee i have tasted has been from the Chemex, another is that not too many people use it at the brewers cup and i think i could just about pull off a half decent Chemex brew no matter how nervous i am!

Next job is to come up with a routine!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Had a quick look and will look fully asap, Nick. Really like this tho. I haven't read the brewers cup rules... assume you have... won't you need to brew three separate chemexes?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, that is the downside of using the Chemex, it's going to cost a bit! Shame I'm not so handy with the plastic V60! It could be worse though, I could have chosen a syphon!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

The plus side is though that the judges won't drink 750ml each so hopefully I'll be able to share my actual entries with the audience? If that is allowed of course?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

After your set you'll have people wanting a taste.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Outlaw 333 wrote: "The plus side is though that the judges won't drink 750ml each so hopefully I'll be able to share my actual entries with the audience? If that is allowed of course?"

Do you find that your chemexes at 750ml are reasonably consistent from first sip to last? I only ask, because I find when brewing such large amounts, the last cup is really quite different to the first? So I guess my question would be how do you ensure the judges will get the best "cut" of the brew? Not trying to "rain on your parade", it's just a factor that I have noticed with respect to brews bigger than 1cup/mug?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I give the whole thing a good swirl at the end of the drip to mix it up. Perhaps any change in flavour after that is related to how it's cooled down.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Good plan....simple when you think about it. (Slaps forehead!)

I wonder though, whether the cooling is the whole story? I mean, I'll make enough for 3 or 4 cups, I'll take the first, divvy up the next couple ...and if there's any left over I leave it in the Espro jug (sometimes it's press brew, but also use the Espro as a carafe for filter brews) & come back to it later. The last cup is considerably hotter at this point than what I have just been drinking...but still sweeter & fuller bodied. So I wonder how much the weight of the relative components (at a given temperature) plays its part?


----------

